# Smithy 1220LTD



## Mrsonso (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a smithy 1220LDT. I'm working on adding CNC capabilities to it. Does anyone have a similar type of machine? Has anyone converted something like this to CNC?


----------



## Mygarage (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey!  I just purchased a used Smithy 1220LTD and I just finished rebuilding it. I am having a problem which I am posting soon under the title "Too strange".  It seem that there are not many Smithy user in this forum, so I am glad I found you!  Maybe we should start a Group called Smithy Users...  Kind regards,


----------



## PUREROCK RACING (Jan 30, 2014)

Mygarage said:


> Hey!  I just purchased a used Smithy 1220LTD and I just finished rebuilding it. I am having a problem which I am posting soon under the title "Too strange".  It seem that there are not many Smithy user in this forum, so I am glad I found you!  Maybe we should start a Group called Smithy Users...  Kind regards,


  I'm down with having a Smithy users group also, I have a Midas 1220XL I just setup, just for fun and hobby type stuff.  So far so good.  Still trying to stock up on tooling, etc.


----------



## LaVern (Jan 30, 2014)

PUREROCK RACING said:


> I'm down with having a Smithy users group also, I have a Midas 1220XL I just setup, just for fun and hobby type stuff.  So far so good.  Still trying to stock up on tooling, etc.



 Hi everybody, I have a Smithy 1220 too. It's about 9 yrs. old and I don't think they make this one anymore. It has the smaller table and no threading half nut. It works fine for most of what I do but the one thing that bugs me is the round column mill head. A while back I put a QCTP on it and I needed to ask some questions regarding the installation of the QCTP and the people here were great. 

I use the lathe on it quite often and I think the QCTP has been the most useful addition to the Smithy 1220.  The round column mill requires some careful thinking at times but I tell you when you need a mill, round column or not, it can be a life saver. 

I think a Smithy Owners section would be nice, I think it would get pretty good use. I would say that there are probably quite a few owners who would use it.

LaVern
P.S.  I have to also say that Kerry Ballard at Smithy was an immense help with my installation of the QCTP. I didn't purchase the QCTP from Smithy, but he responded right off the bat when I emailed him with my questions. I do think that Smithy does have great customer service. 
LJS


----------



## Pmedic828 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have one of the newer models a Granite 1340 with a 2 hp Variable speed motor 3-in-one.  Many machinists consider this a toy, but I have found that I can do any number of tasks just like the "big boys", except just a little slower - instead of cutting off 1/4 inch, i am satisfied with 20 thou - I also find that it does great with HSS tooling but sometimes don't have the rigidity for carbide - I would like to see a Smithy group also 
Remember, the one thing that I think makes Smithy GREAT is their customer service - along with Kerry, Don, Tom, and others, they have treated me VERY WELL.  I started having problems with my chuck and even after a year of use, they sent a replacement ultra quick - 2 year warranty also.
Oh Mr. Moderator Sir, Please can I have another.... A Smithy Forum!  Thanks  millions!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't have a Smithy but I think you guys need to post pics of your machines as they always look kind of cool. 

-Ron


----------



## PUREROCK RACING (Feb 25, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> I don't have a Smithy but I think you guys need to post pics of your machines as they always look kind of cool.
> 
> -Ron


 Here's a couple pics of my Midas 1220XL.  Had to use an engine hoist to lift it from the crate to this metal bench it sits on...


----------



## AlanR (Feb 25, 2014)

PUREROCK RACING said:


> Here's a couple pics of my Midas 1220XL.  Had to use an engine hoist to lift it from the crate to this metal bench it sits on...


Surprised you didn't need a forklift.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 25, 2014)

Pmedic828 said:


> ....Oh Mr. Moderator Sir, Please can I have another.... A Smithy Forum!  Thanks  millions!



We will look into this for you. At this stage with the limited number of smithy users here a sub forum might be considered. In the meantime try posting here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forumdisplay.php/42-OTHER-BRANDS-OF-MACHINERY for generalities.

Cheers Phil


----------



## HMF (Feb 26, 2014)

LaVern said:


> Hi everybody, I have a Smithy 1220 too. It's about 9 yrs. old and I don't think they make this one anymore. It has the smaller table and no threading half nut. It works fine for most of what I do but the one thing that bugs me is the round column mill head. A while back I put a QCTP on it and I needed to ask some questions regarding the installation of the QCTP and the people here were great.
> 
> I use the lathe on it quite often and I think the QCTP has been the most useful addition to the Smithy 1220.  The round column mill requires some careful thinking at times but I tell you when you need a mill, round column or not, it can be a life saver.
> 
> ...






You guys can set up a group (http://www.hobby-machinist.com/group.php?tabid=86&tabid=461 and hit "Create Group") or let me know and I will set up a subforum in the "Other Brands of Machinery" ( http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forumdisplay.php/42-OTHER-BRANDS-OF-MACHINERY) forum, whichever you prefer.


----------



## LaVern (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi All,
Right now we are getting real busy with maple syrup right now. We have a lot of snow here and have been spending a lot of time out in the woods, trying to get out in the woods, and pulling old lines and re-stringing new ones. Trying to get the new evaporator set up in the sugar shack. Hope to get back to participating and getting some Smithy pictures up when we get through this. 
LaVern


----------



## rmack898 (Mar 2, 2014)

I used to have a Granite 1340 and I think Smithy machines are quite capable little machines. If I had a small shop and could only have one machine, it would be a Smithy.


----------

